# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > "Светлая гостиная" от svetsvet (Светланы Русских) >  Дыхание весны всё ближе...

## svetsvet

*В " ГОСТИНОЙ СВЕТЛОЙ" всё решила я расставить по местам,
Чтобы удобней и уютней было всем гостям.

*
_В весенний уголок гостиной посетите,
Как о весне сложилось у меня, прочтите.__
_


СОЧИНЯШКА ПЕРЕД ИГРОЙ С КЛУБОЧКАМИ:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), НСА (15.03.2022), Озма (25.01.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Подводка - сочиняшка к песне Люблюка` Авторы Лилия Кнорозова и Юлия Оболенская*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

jarinka (16.09.2021), linker_59 (26.12.2020), Алусик (02.02.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), НСА (17.02.2022)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась сочиняшка -подводка к замечательной  песенке Олюшки Серафимовны " Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу".


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

chmarisha (05.02.2017), Алусик (02.02.2021), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Олюр (30.05.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

[IMG]http://*********net/4631583m.gif[/IMG]

Услышала из «Музыкального календаря природы» А. Климова КАПЕЛЬ и вот сочинился такой вход на праздник.


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Natali-S (27.02.2016), Алусик (20.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Озма (25.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Ещё одна сочиняшка  для праздника, где поздравляют мам и бабушек, вполняя разные задания (разные лотереи и т. д)*



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алусик (20.02.2018), Зиля 6 (05.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Озма (25.01.2019), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Такая сочинялка на первый день весны:*

[IMG]http://*********net/4750429m.jpg[/IMG]

_С первым весенним, ещё пусть морозным,
Совсем уже скоро прекрасным, мимозным
С мартовским днём я всех – всех поздравляю.
Солнца, любви и удачи желаю!
_

----------

Natali-S (27.02.2016), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), НСА (15.03.2022), Озма (25.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Для всех моих гостей сочиняшка - поздравляшка:

*Ах, девушки, женщины, леди, синьоры,
И миссис, и мисс, вы прекрасны, без спора!
Добры и заботливы, трепетно нежны,
Немного кокетливы, в меру небрежны.
Я рада поздравить нас в праздник прекрасный
С весною, капелью и солнышком ясным!
Пусть Март в дом заходит походкою  чинной,
Как сильный, заботливый, нежный мужчина.
Пусть нас защищает от бед и ненастий
И дарит любовь, восхищенье и счастье!
*

----------

mswetlana23 (07.06.2016), Natali-S (27.02.2016), Алусик (20.02.2018), гномики (18.03.2019), Ирина-Ирен (28.02.2016), Озма (25.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

*Как приятно поздравленья получать 
 В этот мартовский денек весенний. 
 Так и хочется весь МИР обнять 
 И кричать `СПАСИБО!` с восхищеньем!*
**

----------


## svetsvet

> По просьбе Татьяны (Karamel) получилась такая сочиняшкаперед показом мод:
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


И в продолжении этой темы сложилось так:


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------


## svetsvet

_У кого ещё зима...  а у нас в душе ВЕСНА!!!_


*ВЕСЕННЯЯ СОЧИНЯШКА.*


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

linker_59 (26.12.2020), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Valesy (23.02.2022), Озма (25.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

СОЧИНЯШКА ДЛЯ НАЧАЛА ПРАЗДИКА. Рада, если кому - нибудь  пригодится.



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

SvetaH (04.11.2016), Valesy (23.02.2022), Алусик (20.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> Придумалась вот такая игра для мам "Телеграмма"


Светочка, сложилась малюсенькая "добавочка" к твоей игре) Вдруг кто-то тоже захочет поздравить таким образом бабушек?..

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Алусик (20.02.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложились слова-словечки для начала утренника:





** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), Lara (30.01.2016), mishel61 (30.01.2016), mochalova19 (29.01.2016), moderm (04.02.2021), Natali-S (27.02.2016), SNAR (20.01.2022), strelka_64 (26.02.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Valesy (23.02.2022), verazalit (03.08.2019), Алена43 (10.02.2016), Алусик (02.02.2021), Анжела72 (29.01.2016), гномик (30.01.2016), гунька (30.01.2016), Ирина-Ирен (30.01.2017), Ладога (04.03.2016), Ларонька (21.01.2017), Ледок (31.01.2016), Людмилая (29.01.2016), Марийка-Умница (25.02.2016), Озма (25.01.2019), Олюр (30.01.2016), Парина (29.01.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

_Сочиняшка - подводка к КУХОННОМУ ОРКЕСТРУ
_


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina Sirin (07.02.2022), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), oksi7771 (22.08.2016), olga kh (10.02.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Анжела72 (27.02.2016), Людмилая (11.02.2016), Озма (26.03.2017), Парина (21.02.2016), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (04.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

_И ещё сочиняшка для начала праздника:_


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), mochalova19 (15.02.2016), Natali-S (27.02.2016), olga kh (10.02.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Valenta (27.02.2016), Valesy (23.02.2022), Алусик (02.02.2021), Анжела72 (27.02.2016), буссоница (15.02.2016), Ладога (04.03.2016), Людмилая (11.02.2016), Озма (26.03.2017), Олюр (16.02.2016), Парина (21.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сочиняшка  для фотосессии на утреннике с такими словами-словечками:* 



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Dinara77 (01.02.2022), Irina_Irina (07.03.2016), mochalova19 (04.03.2016), olga kh (27.02.2016), SvetaH (04.11.2016), Valenta (27.02.2016), Алусик (13.11.2019), Анжела72 (27.02.2016), гунька (28.02.2016), Задор_Инка (09.02.2022), Людмилая (28.02.2016), Олюр (29.02.2016), Парина (27.02.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложилось такая сочиняшка к  Дню Победы. Может быть кому-то пригодится.*




** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Lara (13.05.2016), mishel61 (05.05.2016), mochalova19 (05.05.2016), mria67mria67 (22.01.2020), Natali-S (04.07.2016), Анжела72 (12.05.2016), гунька (06.05.2016), Людмилая (09.05.2016), Мармондик (11.05.2021), Олюр (06.05.2016), Парина (05.05.2016)

----------


## svetsvet

Придумалась ещё одна весенняя игрулечка для малышек, которую нарядила в замечательное  музыкальное платьице Людмилочка Быкадорова. 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Akat1954 (20.01.2022), alla-mus (09.02.2022), Anchik (11.03.2020), annkir (27.05.2021), AntonAsa1 (23.02.2020), aram (21.01.2022), Dinara77 (05.02.2021), elenaSneg (18.01.2022), elis673 (25.05.2021), fatinija (19.03.2017), Grosmat (20.01.2022), Irina Sirin (11.02.2017), Irina Tolova (19.01.2022), Irina55 (12.02.2017), irulia (01.02.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), larisakoly (04.11.2017), lauda (24.01.2022), lenik (19.02.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), lllog (31.01.2021), ludmila_zub (22.02.2020), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), maksun79 (09.03.2021), mia10 (06.02.2021), mishel61 (21.02.2017), mochalova19 (06.02.2017), moderm (04.02.2021), muzrukv (02.01.2022), Natalya52 (20.01.2022), Natasha77 (07.02.2021), Oksik (22.02.2022), olga kh (06.02.2017), oltischencko (02.03.2020), omichka (23.01.2022), ry-bka (08.02.2021), senchyaok (08.02.2020), sima (15.01.2018), SNAR (06.02.2017), Ssveta (20.01.2022), stranikira (06.03.2020), strelka_64 (06.02.2017), Sveta72 (01.02.2021), SvetaH (19.01.2022), SVETUSIK (24.02.2020), tatjan60 (23.01.2022), ttanya (07.02.2017), verazalit (28.12.2017), Victorya (12.02.2017), vils77 (13.02.2017), Алена43 (20.02.2017), Алусик (06.12.2020), Анжела72 (11.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (15.01.2021), Валентина М (19.01.2022), Вета (23.01.2022), Виноград (25.02.2020), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), ВИОЛА ОЗ (09.02.2017), герана (13.02.2017), гномик (06.02.2017), Гуга (18.01.2022), гунька (09.02.2017), Елена М (24.01.2021), Задор_Инка (09.02.2022), Ирина 23241 (04.01.2022), Ирина-23 (22.01.2022), Ирина-Ирен (12.02.2017), Ириночк (22.01.2022), Лариса Антонова (26.01.2021), Лилия60 (22.02.2020), Людмилая (06.02.2017), мальвина19 (02.02.2021), марина гайворонская (03.02.2021), МУЗЫКАНТИК (19.02.2017), на.та.ли. (18.01.2022), НаташаСокол (01.02.2021), НСА (12.09.2018), о-ля-ля (06.02.2017), Озма (25.01.2019), ольга марущак (23.02.2020), Ольга2011 (01.02.2021), Олюр (09.02.2017), Парина (06.02.2017), Ремзия (20.01.2022), сонейко (14.06.2019), Татиана 65 (23.02.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (19.01.2022), чайка61 (23.01.2022), ЭМПАТИЯ (21.02.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

*
Как хочется услышать ДЫХАНИЕ ВЕСНЫ!!!!! 
Сложилось так об этом у меня.
Надеюсь, вам понравится, друзья.... * 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

alla-mus (09.02.2022), annkir (18.01.2022), Dinara77 (01.02.2022), fatinija (19.03.2017), Irina Sirin (11.02.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), larisakoly (04.11.2017), lauda (24.01.2022), lenik (23.02.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), lllog (31.01.2021), ludmila_zub (22.02.2020), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), maksun79 (09.03.2021), mishel61 (21.02.2017), mochalova19 (06.02.2017), moderm (04.02.2021), Natalya52 (20.01.2022), Natasha77 (07.02.2021), olga kh (06.02.2017), omichka (23.01.2022), SNAR (20.01.2022), strelka_64 (06.02.2017), Sveta72 (01.02.2021), SvetaH (19.01.2022), tatjan60 (24.02.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (10.03.2021), ttanya (07.02.2017), Valesy (23.02.2022), vils77 (13.02.2017), Алена43 (20.02.2017), Алусик (02.02.2021), Анжела72 (11.02.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (15.01.2021), Валентина М (19.01.2022), Виноград (25.02.2020), ВИОЛА ОЗ (09.02.2017), гномик (06.02.2017), гунька (09.02.2017), Елена М (24.01.2021), Ирина-Ирен (12.02.2017), Ириночк (22.01.2022), Лариса Антонова (26.01.2021), Людмилая (06.02.2017), мальвина19 (02.02.2021), МУЗЫКАНТИК (19.02.2017), на.та.ли. (18.01.2022), НаташаСокол (01.02.2021), НСА (12.09.2018), Озма (25.01.2019), Олюр (09.02.2017), Парина (06.02.2017), Ремзия (20.01.2022), сонейко (22.02.2020), Татиана 65 (23.02.2020), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (19.01.2022), Цветусик (03.05.2019)

----------


## Katrina Kim

> на мою сочиняшку Людочка Быкадорова снова написала мелодию и получилась вот такая песенка "ЧУДЕСНЫЙ ДЕНЬ"


Чудесная песенка про чудесный день  :Yes4: 


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **



Слова и ноты здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5327776

----------

alla-mus (09.02.2022), AntonAsa1 (23.02.2020), calina (22.01.2022), Eva 59 (02.04.2020), Galina-slutsk (25.02.2020), irulia (01.02.2021), Karamel (12.02.2017), lenik (23.02.2017), Lia-Lia (23.02.2020), Liliana220669 (28.01.2022), lllog (23.02.2020), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), mochalova19 (09.02.2017), NikTanechka (20.01.2022), SNAR (20.01.2022), svetsvet (08.02.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (13.02.2017), tvelen (28.01.2022), verazalit (28.12.2017), Victorya (12.02.2017), vils77 (09.01.2019), Алена43 (20.02.2017), Алусик (02.02.2021), Виноград (25.02.2020), гунька (09.02.2017), Дзюбкина (09.02.2022), Ирина-Ирен (12.02.2017), Лёка61 (29.01.2022), Лилия60 (22.02.2020), Лорис (11.02.2017), Любовь Р. (23.02.2020), Людмилая (08.02.2017), мандаришка (02.11.2022), МУЗЫКАНТИК (07.02.2021), НСА (12.09.2018), нутя (07.06.2019), о-ля-ля (12.02.2017), опал1 (13.02.2017), Парина (09.02.2017), Свет.точка (01.06.2017), Татиана 65 (23.02.2020), Травка (12.02.2017), чайка61 (14.02.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

> Чудесная песенка про чудесный день


Сюрпризы за сюрпризами!!!!! Катюша, нет слов, дыханье перехватило от радости, сижу, слушаю и улыбаюсь.
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!

----------

Katrina Kim (08.02.2017), Ирина-Ирен (12.02.2017), Людмилая (08.02.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (29.10.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ ДРУЗЕЙ!
МАСЛЕНИЦА У ДВЕРЕЙ!!!!
*

----------

larisakoly (26.02.2018), lenik (23.02.2017), mochalova19 (20.02.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), Ирина-Ирен (20.02.2017), Людмилая (19.02.2017), НСА (12.09.2018), Парина (19.02.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

*Воскресенье - день прощенья,
Проводы седой зимы.
С добрым сердцем и блинами
Всех простим сегодня мы.*

_"ДЫХАНИЕ ВЕСНЫ" для всех моих друзей._




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

irinalove71 (26.06.2020), jarinka (16.09.2021), julia-minina (23.02.2020), krinka (25.01.2019), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mila110153 (01.03.2019), mria67mria67 (17.11.2019), olga kh (26.02.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), strelka_64 (06.03.2017), SvetaH (27.03.2017), SVETUSIK (24.02.2020), tatjan60 (24.02.2018), verazalit (28.12.2017), Алена43 (16.04.2018), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), ва.лен.ти.н. (05.02.2021), Виноград (25.02.2020), ВИОЛA (19.02.2022), Иннокентьевна (27.01.2019), Ирина-Ирен (07.03.2017), Людмилая (26.02.2017), МарияИл (16.01.2020), НСА (12.09.2018), сонейко (14.06.2019), Татиана 65 (23.02.2020), Ульбинка (29.01.2022)

----------


## svetsvet

*Спасибо, девочки за ваши поздравления!
Хочу обнять всех в этот день весенний! 
*

----------

Karamel (09.03.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светлана, я  к вам с просьбой. Танцуют мамочки с мальчишками под песню "Солнечный мальчик".
>  Нет ли у вас четверостишия , чтобы использовать перед танцем, как подводку.
> спасибо.


Для Ирины-Ирен так сложилось у меня: :Grin:  :


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

annkir (09.09.2021), forel (01.04.2018), galy-a (02.04.2017), jarinka (16.09.2021), julia-minina (23.02.2020), larisakoly (04.11.2017), lenik (06.04.2017), linker_59 (26.12.2020), mochalova19 (06.04.2017), nastiabar (22.05.2017), olga kh (01.04.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), Ssveta (19.11.2019), Tania-112a (22.09.2021), ttanya (01.04.2017), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), Алена43 (07.04.2017), Алусик (02.02.2021), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), герана (09.09.2021), Гульниза (30.08.2017), гунька (01.04.2017), Иннокентьевна (24.11.2017), Ирина-Ирен (01.04.2017), Ириночк (14.04.2017), Ладога (07.09.2021), Ледок (14.11.2017), Лилия60 (05.02.2019), Лорис (31.03.2017), Людмилая (31.03.2017), Люсева (05.04.2017), мандаришка (02.11.2022), Марина Сухарева (06.11.2017), Музаири (04.08.2019), МУЗЫКАНТИК (05.04.2017), на.та.ли. (06.04.2017), Ната25 (08.09.2021), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (09.04.2017), Ольга2011 (10.03.2019), Олюр (01.04.2017), Ремзия (01.10.2017), софья николаевна (01.02.2022), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (29.08.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

_ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ, ВСЕХ моих гостей,  коллег, друзей и просто хороших людей_

----------

notka75 (25.04.2017), olga kh (08.04.2017), ttanya (15.04.2017), Алена43 (17.04.2017), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), Гульниза (30.08.2017), Захарова Ольга (08.11.2019), Любовь Ш. (11.04.2020), Людмилая (09.04.2017), Олюр (14.04.2017)

----------


## svetsvet

*Для   мой дорогой Иришечки к её игре сложились слова говорящей ромашки:
*



** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Adaneth (10.05.2018), echeva (23.10.2017), Irina Sirin (18.01.2022), lenik (01.05.2017), lenok66 (15.09.2019), Mapuu (28.04.2018), nastiabar (17.07.2017), olga kh (24.04.2017), SNAR (23.01.2018), strelka_64 (24.04.2017), Tatleo (31.01.2021), ttanya (04.05.2017), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), vetlost (30.08.2017), Алена43 (24.04.2017), Алусик (10.05.2018), Анжела72 (01.05.2017), Анна-Maria (17.05.2017), буссоница (24.04.2017), Виноград (22.05.2019), Грезельда (31.03.2018), Гульниза (28.06.2017), Добронрава (22.03.2019), Елабужанка (04.11.2019), Ирина-Ирен (01.05.2017), Ириночк (16.05.2017), Ладога (09.05.2017), Лидушка (03.02.2020), Людмилая (25.04.2017), мазурка (03.05.2017), Мари-ночка (09.09.2021), Натаiша (10.04.2019), Натали Витьковна (25.11.2018), Озма (25.04.2017), Олюр (25.04.2017), Парина (24.04.2017), Ремзия (22.04.2018), солнышко60 (01.02.2020), Эмилия я (27.01.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочиняшка к песне О.Конопелько "Я на мамочку похожей быть хочу " . думаю подойдёт :))


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

chmarisha (27.01.2018), olga kh (20.01.2018), SNAR (23.01.2018), sveta38 (10.03.2018), Valesy (02.04.2018), Алена43 (22.01.2018), Алусик (21.01.2018), Анжела72 (02.02.2018), гномик (21.01.2018), говорушка (02.03.2018), Гульниза (21.01.2018), гунька (22.01.2018), Иннокентьевна (27.01.2019), Ирина-Ирен (21.01.2018), Ларонька (01.02.2018), Ледок (21.01.2018), Людмилая (21.01.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (22.01.2018), Озма (21.01.2018), Олюр (27.02.2018), Парина (21.01.2018), татуся (20.01.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*Сложилась короткая  сочиняшка - подводка к мальчишеской песне:*

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

larisakoly (02.03.2018), mochalova19 (12.03.2018), olga kh (03.02.2018), Valesy (23.02.2022), Алена43 (12.03.2018), Алусик (10.01.2020), Анжела72 (02.02.2018), буссоница (01.03.2018), Гульниза (10.02.2018), гунька (31.01.2018), Елена М (27.02.2018), Задор_Инка (09.02.2022), Ирина-Ирен (01.02.2018), Ларонька (01.02.2018), Людмилая (31.01.2018), Мармондик (10.11.2020), Озма (25.01.2019), Олюр (27.02.2018), Парина (31.01.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*1 МАРТА - НАЧАЛО ВЕСНЫЫЫЫЫЫЫ!!!!!!*

581753968.jpg

----------

Dinara77 (01.02.2022), larisakoly (02.03.2018), olga kh (01.03.2018), Valesy (23.02.2022), Алена43 (12.03.2018), буссоница (01.03.2018), говорушка (02.03.2018), гунька (01.03.2018), Елена М (01.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (01.03.2018), Людмилая (03.03.2018), Озма (25.01.2019), Олюр (11.03.2018), Парина (01.03.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Очень люблю песню "8 МАРТА" сл. Н. Майданик муз. И. КИриллов.
 Сочиняшка-подводка к этой песенке. 




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Dinara77 (01.02.2022), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (16.02.2022), larisakoly (02.03.2018), lenik (09.02.2022), luisa (12.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (13.03.2018), mochalova19 (12.03.2018), muzrukv (30.01.2022), olga kh (01.03.2018), SNAR (19.03.2018), Valesy (02.04.2018), Vita_72 (27.01.2022), Ада (26.03.2022), Алена43 (12.03.2018), Алла Смирнова (28.01.2022), Алусик (10.01.2020), буссоница (01.03.2018), ВИОЛA (19.02.2022), говорушка (02.03.2018), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (01.03.2018), Дания (18.04.2018), Дзюбкина (03.05.2018), Иннокентьевна (27.01.2019), Ирина-Ирен (01.03.2018), ИяНаталия (01.03.2018), Людмилая (03.03.2018), Марина ан (24.02.2022), марина гайворонская (15.03.2022), Милашка Осенняя (09.04.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (02.03.2018), НСА (04.12.2019), Озма (25.01.2019), ольга-rostov (16.03.2022), Олюр (11.03.2018), Парина (01.03.2018), Татиана 65 (13.03.2018)

----------


## Олюр

*Светочка, здесь наша с тобой "Чудо-полька"*

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5463573

----------

Dinara77 (01.02.2022), jarinka (16.09.2021), lenik (09.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), mochalova19 (12.03.2018), olga kh (11.03.2018), svetsvet (11.03.2018), Valesy (02.04.2018), Алусик (10.01.2020), Варшава (11.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2018), Людмилая (11.03.2018), марина гайворонская (15.03.2022), Натка14 (14.02.2022), Озма (25.01.2019), Парина (11.03.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась сочиншка для праздника мам.





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Dinara77 (01.02.2022), fatinija (03.02.2020), Grosmat (05.03.2019), Irina Sirin (05.02.2019), Jaga (23.04.2019), jarinka (16.09.2021), kapanatka1 (01.02.2022), Karamel (16.02.2022), krinka (05.02.2019), linker_59 (07.02.2019), luisa (12.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (05.02.2019), mia10 (24.09.2019), mochalova19 (06.02.2019), Natali-S (03.03.2019), olga kh (05.02.2019), SNAR (15.02.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (07.02.2019), ULIANCHIK (05.02.2019), Valesy (09.02.2019), vils77 (05.02.2019), wirok (25.12.2020), Алена43 (06.02.2019), Алла Смирнова (28.01.2022), Алусик (06.02.2019), буссоница (05.02.2019), ВесСнушка (05.03.2019), ВИОЛA (05.02.2019), герана (05.02.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (27.01.2022), детская (26.01.2021), Задор_Инка (09.02.2022), Ирина-Ирен (05.02.2019), Ириночк (28.11.2019), Ледок (05.02.2019), Лидушка (20.01.2020), Лилия60 (05.02.2019), Лилия79 (07.02.2019), Людмилая (06.02.2019), мазурка (07.02.2019), марина гайворонская (17.11.2022), НСА (17.02.2022), Озма (05.02.2019), Олюр (06.02.2019), Парина (05.02.2019), Татка_7878 (05.08.2019), Цветусик (07.11.2019), чайка61 (06.02.2019), эллона (06.02.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась незатейливая сочиняшка для кухонного орестра:))





**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (25.04.2019), annkir (20.08.2019), Eva 59 (13.10.2019), Irina Sirin (28.04.2019), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (16.02.2022), krinka (18.04.2019), lenik (05.06.2019), linker_59 (01.08.2019), luisa (12.02.2022), MAGIC (19.04.2019), mariaminka (09.03.2021), mia10 (17.12.2020), mochalova19 (01.08.2019), olga kh (18.04.2019), s.lopuhova (19.04.2019), SNAR (15.02.2022), stranikira (20.04.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.01.2022), ttanya (19.04.2019), Алена43 (08.10.2019), Алусик (10.01.2020), Анжела72 (07.08.2019), буссоница (18.04.2019), ВИОЛA (19.02.2022), говорушка (19.04.2019), Гульниза (04.11.2019), гунька (02.08.2019), Драгметал (02.08.2019), Задор_Инка (14.02.2021), Ирина-Ирен (18.04.2019), Ириночк (28.11.2019), Ледок (02.08.2019), Лидушка (20.01.2020), Лилия60 (02.08.2019), Лилия79 (02.08.2019), Людмилая (07.07.2019), мазурка (18.04.2019), марина гайворонская (17.11.2022), НСА (04.12.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019), Парина (18.04.2019), Цветусик (04.11.2019)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась короткая сочиняшка к песне АНГЕЛ ЛЕТИТ группа Непоседы




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Anna57 (21.01.2020), Irina Sirin (09.02.2020), krinka (09.02.2020), lenik (21.01.2020), luisa (12.02.2022), mochalova19 (20.01.2020), olga kh (05.12.2020), olia.kostina (23.02.2020), SNAR (10.02.2020), stranikira (20.01.2020), valush (21.01.2020), vikapogozheva (20.01.2020), Алусик (21.01.2020), Анжела72 (24.01.2020), буссоница (20.01.2020), Варшава (29.01.2020), Виноград (25.02.2020), гунька (29.01.2020), Добронрава (14.12.2020), Лидушка (20.01.2020), Людмилая (29.01.2020), Ляля58 (20.01.2020), мазурка (29.01.2020), марина гайворонская (17.11.2022), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (29.01.2020), Олюр (29.01.2020), Парина (21.01.2020), Ригина (04.02.2021), сонейко (05.02.2020), эллона (18.12.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Дорогие мои гости, коллеги и друзья,
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ нас всех--всех
с весенним девчоночьим праздником!!!!!!

_Ну что, девчонки,
С праздником весенним!
С чудесным нашим
Мартовским деньком!
Всем от мужчин желаю 
Больше поздравлений,
Охапок нежных
первых Мартовских цветов!
Улыбок море,
Искренних объятий,
Подарков самых разных,
Много добрых слов,
И пусть минуют вас 
Все-все ненастья,
И в душах будет 
Мир, покой, уют!
_

----------

Алена43 (08.03.2020), Ледок (08.03.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Парина (08.03.2020)

----------


## svetsvet

Немного о подснежниках для мам рассказать хочу я вам:








**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aniram23 (22.02.2021), Dinara77 (09.02.2021), Irina Sirin (15.02.2021), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (02.05.2021), katerina - muz (04.02.2021), krinka (06.03.2021), larisakoly (08.03.2021), linker_59 (01.03.2021), moderm (18.02.2021), Muzira (19.03.2021), myzic (04.02.2021), olga kh (09.04.2021), olia.kostina (19.03.2021), SNAR (18.02.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.02.2021), Valesy (23.02.2022), vils77 (05.02.2021), Ада (26.03.2022), Алусик (04.02.2021), Анжела72 (01.03.2021), Анна-Maria (08.03.2021), буссоница (26.02.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), гунька (04.02.2021), детская (23.02.2021), Елена М (03.02.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021), Ледок (04.02.2021), Лилия60 (03.02.2021), Людмилая (03.02.2021), МУЗЫКАНТИК (07.02.2021), наталья севрюкова (28.02.2021), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (07.03.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021), опал1 (19.03.2021), Парина (17.02.2021), Ригина (04.02.2021), сашэ (04.02.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (07.03.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась незамысловатая сочиняшка - подводка к песне Л. Горцуевой НАША БАБУЛЯ.






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**




21-0.jpg

И снова радость:)) в новом журнале Музыкальный руководитель №2 2021г. напечатаны мои стихи *"Умывается природа утренней росой"* и*" Весна музыкальная"*

----------

Alehina123 (12.02.2021), Dinara77 (09.02.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (02.05.2021), krinka (06.03.2021), larisakoly (08.03.2021), linker_59 (01.03.2021), ludmila_zub (17.11.2021), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), moderm (21.02.2021), olga kh (09.04.2021), SNAR (18.02.2021), stranikira (07.03.2021), Tatleo (05.02.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (11.02.2021), Valesy (17.03.2021), vils77 (05.02.2021), Алла Смирнова (28.01.2022), Алусик (11.02.2021), ВИОЛA (11.02.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), детская (23.02.2021), Елена М (05.02.2021), Кривошеева Зимфира (01.03.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021), Ледок (06.02.2021), Людмилая (05.02.2021), на.та.ли. (05.02.2021), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (06.02.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021), опал1 (19.03.2021), Парина (17.02.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Словечки к песне "Я НА МАМОЧКУ ПОХОЖЕЙ БЫТЬ ХОЧУ" О.С. Конопелько. и просто о модницах - девчонках:)






**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

aniram23 (22.02.2021), Dinara77 (23.04.2021), Irina Sirin (15.02.2021), Irina61 (17.02.2021), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (02.05.2021), krinka (06.03.2021), larisakoly (08.03.2021), lenik (15.02.2021), linker_59 (01.03.2021), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), olga kh (09.04.2021), olia.kostina (19.03.2021), ry-bka (10.10.2021), SNAR (18.02.2021), stranikira (07.03.2021), strelka_64 (24.03.2021), Tatleo (17.02.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.01.2022), Алусик (17.02.2021), Анжела72 (01.03.2021), буссоница (15.02.2021), ВИОЛA (19.02.2022), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.03.2021), гномик (16.02.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), детская (23.02.2021), Елабужанка (22.02.2021), Ладога (06.03.2021), Ледок (16.02.2021), Людмилая (28.02.2021), НСА (03.10.2021), о-ля-ля (15.02.2021), Озма (07.03.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021), опал1 (19.03.2021), Парина (17.02.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (07.03.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Последний день зимы, и пусть кругом сугробы, но завтра уже ВЕСНАААА.....





** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

Irina Sirin (01.03.2021), krinka (06.03.2021), larisakoly (08.03.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), Людмилая (28.02.2021), Озма (07.03.2021), Олюр (28.02.2021), Парина (10.03.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

annkir (14.04.2021), Dinara77 (23.04.2021), Irina61 (19.03.2021), Jaga (08.09.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (26.03.2021), krinka (07.04.2021), lenik (21.04.2021), luisa (12.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), maksun79 (19.09.2021), mishel61 (10.11.2021), Muzira (19.03.2021), nataliua.sm (19.05.2021), notka47 (19.03.2021), olga kh (18.03.2021), olia.kostina (19.03.2021), oxanaageeva (19.03.2021), ry-bka (10.10.2021), SeverynkaIrina (22.03.2021), SNAR (12.05.2021), stranikira (26.03.2021), tanni (15.04.2021), ttanya (19.03.2021), Valesy (23.02.2022), valush (19.03.2021), verazalit (18.03.2021), vetlost (03.11.2021), vils77 (03.04.2021), Vitolda (28.01.2022), Wenera (19.03.2021), Алусик (29.04.2021), Анжела72 (25.03.2021), Анна-Maria (01.02.2022), буссоница (18.03.2021), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), гунька (18.03.2021), Ира Карлаш (22.06.2021), Лилия60 (18.03.2021), Людмилая (18.03.2021), на.та.ли. (08.09.2021), Натафффка (13.01.2022), НИрина (03.04.2021), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (29.03.2021), Олюр (09.04.2021), опал1 (19.03.2021), Парина (18.03.2021), Ригина (02.11.2021), Рыбка (02.04.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (18.03.2021), татуся (02.04.2021), Ульбинка (18.05.2021), эллона (18.03.2021)

----------


## Людмилая

> К нам красавица весна
> Радостно шагает


Какие словечки замечательные - весна и правда, все ближе и ближе!!!!!
И стишатами твоими, Светочка, будем весну звать-закликать!!!!!!!!!!!!





> К юбилейному ДНЮ КОСМОНАВТИКИ сложились словечки


Словечки космические так и просились в песенку, вот и не удержалась  :Grin: 
получилась новая полетно-космическая песенка.
Спасибо, Светочка, словечки чудесные!!!!!

*"Отправляемся в полет"*


**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 10 or greater.**



 :Spaceman:  :Spaceman:  :Spaceman:

----------

Adaneth (02.04.2021), AntonAsa1 (08.02.2022), Eva 59 (19.03.2021), Grosmat (19.03.2021), Irina V (19.03.2021), Irina61 (19.03.2021), jarinka (19.03.2021), katerina33 (22.03.2021), krinka (20.03.2021), lenik (21.04.2021), linker_59 (19.03.2021), Liza. (03.04.2021), ludmila_zub (17.11.2021), luisa (12.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (02.04.2021), MAGIC (18.03.2021), maksun79 (19.09.2021), malceva larisa (19.03.2021), marina 64 (30.03.2021), mila110153 (19.03.2021), mishel61 (19.03.2021), mochalova19 (19.03.2021), moderm (07.04.2021), Muzira (16.03.2022), myzic (19.03.2021), nbafyb (13.04.2021), NikTanechka (19.03.2021), novgortom (19.03.2021), olga kh (18.03.2021), olia.kostina (19.03.2021), oxanaageeva (19.03.2021), pet30 (19.03.2021), Raisa Vayner (19.03.2021), senchyaok (09.09.2021), SeverynkaIrina (22.03.2021), sima (19.03.2021), SNAR (12.05.2021), stranikira (26.03.2021), strelka_64 (01.04.2021), svetlana41166 (19.11.2021), svetsvet (18.03.2021), tanni (15.04.2021), Tatleo (30.03.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.03.2021), tigricadn (19.03.2021), ttanya (19.03.2021), Valenta (21.03.2021), valush (19.03.2021), Vassa (22.09.2021), verazalit (18.03.2021), vils77 (23.03.2021), www наталья (21.06.2021), zwetlana (23.03.2021), ~Марина~ (02.04.2021), Ада (02.04.2021), Алена43 (19.03.2021), Алусик (04.04.2021), Анжела72 (19.03.2021), Бемолька (02.02.2022), буссоница (18.03.2021), ва.лен.ти.н. (19.03.2021), Валерия_17 (28.04.2021), велена555 (16.03.2022), ВИОЛA (08.09.2021), ВИОЛА ОЗ (18.03.2021), Гаяник (29.06.2021), герана (09.09.2021), говорушка (19.03.2021), Гульниза (19.03.2021), гунька (19.03.2021), детская (01.10.2021), Дзюбкина (01.04.2021), Добронрава (19.03.2021), Е Дюжева (17.09.2021), Ирина Ивановна (19.03.2021), Ладога (22.03.2021), Лариса Антонова (19.03.2021), Лариса12 (19.03.2021), Лёка61 (02.04.2021), Лилия60 (23.03.2021), Лилия79 (19.03.2021), Лопаток (02.04.2021), Лючия (01.04.2021), мазурка (01.04.2021), Маинька (19.03.2021), Маргошик68 (19.03.2021), Марина52 (19.03.2021), МарСух (22.03.2021), МУЗЫКАНТИК (20.03.2021), Ната25 (21.03.2021), Наталья0405 (18.03.2021), НИрина (03.04.2021), НСА (21.03.2021), о-ля-ля (19.03.2021), Озма (29.03.2021), Ольха (22.03.2021), Олюр (19.03.2021), опал1 (19.03.2021), Парина (02.04.2021), Рема555 (18.08.2021), Ремзия (31.03.2021), Рыбка (18.03.2021), Сентябринка (18.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (19.03.2021), Татиана 65 (19.03.2021), татуся (18.03.2021), ТАТЬ-ЯНА (19.03.2021), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (11.02.2022), Травка (19.03.2021), ФАСОЛЬка19 (31.03.2021), чайка61 (18.03.2021), эллона (22.03.2021), ЭМПАТИЯ (27.03.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

Сложилась сочиняшка к песне " ОТПАВЛЯЕМСЯ В ПОЛЁТ"




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Elena6916 (28.01.2022), Irina61 (03.04.2021), jarinka (16.09.2021), Karamel (02.05.2021), krinka (07.04.2021), lenik (21.04.2021), Liza. (03.04.2021), ludmila_zub (17.11.2021), luisa (12.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (02.04.2021), mishel61 (10.11.2021), NikTanechka (26.03.2021), olga kh (28.03.2021), SNAR (12.05.2021), stranikira (26.03.2021), Tatleo (30.03.2021), ttanya (28.03.2021), Vassa (22.09.2021), vetlost (03.11.2021), vils77 (03.04.2021), Ада (02.04.2021), Алусик (04.04.2021), Анжела72 (01.04.2021), Бемолька (02.02.2022), говорушка (02.04.2021), Гульниза (09.04.2021), гунька (26.03.2021), Добронрава (02.04.2021), Драгметал (11.04.2021), Зиля 6 (10.04.2021), Ира Карлаш (22.06.2021), Лилия60 (26.03.2021), Людмилая (30.03.2021), Марина52 (28.01.2022), Натаiша (27.03.2021), НСА (03.10.2021), Озма (29.03.2021), Олюр (09.04.2021), Парина (02.04.2021), Ригина (02.11.2021), Рыбка (02.04.2021), татуся (02.04.2021), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (11.02.2022), ЭМПАТИЯ (27.03.2021)

----------


## svetsvet

*Всем - всем мамочкам посвящаю
*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**



*
СЛОЖИЛОСЬ ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ ДЕВОЧЕК НА ВАЛЬС.*




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Dinara77 (01.02.2022), Elena6916 (26.01.2022), kapanatka1 (01.02.2022), Karamel (24.01.2022), krinka (24.01.2022), lenik (24.01.2022), luisa (12.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), olga kh (17.02.2022), SNAR (15.02.2022), stranikira (24.01.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.01.2022), Valesy (23.02.2022), Vita_72 (27.01.2022), Vitolda (28.01.2022), Zlata (06.02.2022), Алусик (25.01.2022), Анна-Maria (01.02.2022), Бемолька (02.02.2022), буссоница (24.01.2022), гунька (27.01.2022), Людмилая (26.01.2022), МарСух (24.01.2022), Натаiша (24.01.2022), НСА (17.02.2022), Озма (25.01.2022), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (11.02.2022)

----------


## svetsvet

Сочининяшка  на просьбу  в срочной помощи.  Вдруг у кого-то ещё весна будет задерживаться или её как-то то хирый и сердитый персонаж задерживает :))




**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

Dinara77 (01.02.2022), Elena6916 (28.01.2022), kapanatka1 (01.02.2022), Karamel (16.02.2022), luisa (12.02.2022), Lysienzhitko (28.01.2022), myzic (31.01.2022), olga kh (17.02.2022), SNAR (15.02.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (28.01.2022), Vitolda (28.01.2022), Zlata (04.02.2022), Алла Смирнова (28.01.2022), Алусик (28.01.2022), Бемолька (02.02.2022), буссоница (27.01.2022), гунька (27.01.2022), Людмилая (28.01.2022), НСА (17.02.2022), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (11.02.2022)

----------


## alla-mus

> весенняя игрулечка


Хочу постучатся!)

----------

svetsvet (09.02.2022)

----------


## svetsvet

А какой он, мамин праздник?


** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

olga kh (17.02.2022), stranikira (16.02.2022), Valesy (23.02.2022), Алусик (21.02.2022), буссоница (16.02.2022), ВИОЛA (19.02.2022), гунька (16.02.2022), Людмилая (20.02.2022), Натаiша (17.02.2022), ольга-rostov (16.03.2022), Олюр (13.05.2022), Ярик (18.02.2022)

----------


## olga kh

> А какой он, мамин праздник?


Светочка, какое замечательное начало праздника! Очень понравилось!!!

----------

svetsvet (17.02.2022)

----------


## svetsvet

> Светочка, какое замечательное начало праздника! Очень понравилось!!!


Олечка, мне очень приятно, что тебе понравилась моя сочиняшка-подводка. СПАСИБО! :Tender:

----------

НСА (15.03.2022)

----------

